# Looking for a good online source.



## 9-3sleeper (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just joined today since I turned 21 and am currently in the market for a pistol. I plan on testing them out first but as of right now I'm looking primarily at the Sig SP2022 (.40cal). If I had the money I'd probably go with one of their 1911 models, but then again there are a lot of things I'd buy if i had the money  and the SP seems like a well liked firearm.

are there any sites where I could get a good deal?

Thanks in advance.
Ben


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2007)

Buy local at a shop that gives good service.
Even if you save a few $$ online you will still need to pay a local FFL for a transfer.
It pays to keep your business local and become friends with the local gunshop.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with trying to keep your business local. If I had a decent gunshop where I live, I would do the same. However, if you don't have a place that stocks guns nearby, then look at the Bud's Gun Shop website. Bud's has some of the best prices I've seen. CS is good, although it can take a while before they ship (and that was before the recent surge in business).

CDNN Investments also has a great selection and good prices.

Make sure you have a FFL holder lined up before you make an order.

PhilR.


----------



## 9-3sleeper (Dec 15, 2008)

alright thanks guys. I'll do my best to go local first.


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

*buds gun shop*

Bud's is about 20 miles from my house.His retail stock is huge and he has a indoor shooting range.The only downside is they don"t give much for trade-ins.BUD IS A GOOD GUY! :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

roadkingjack said:


> The only downside is they don"t give much for trade-ins....


I haven't found anyplace yet that gives me the value I think I should get on a trade-in. Anywhere you go, a trade-in = a beating. You're better off selling outright. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> I haven't found anyplace yet that gives me the value I think I should get on a trade-in. Anywhere you go, a trade-in = a beating. You're better off selling outright. Just my .02.:smt033


Most of my local shops will consign anything you want instead of trading it in. I've actually broken even twice. My favorite shop takes the lower of $30 or 10% of the selling price of the gun with a bottom of $15. He attends a good amount of gun shows so the guns move pretty fast. I've consigned 4 guns with him to this point and all have sold within two weeks. The best part is that the amount of the consignment sale can be applied TAX FREE to the purchase of a new gun.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Most of my local shops will consign anything you want instead of trading it in. I've actually broken even twice. My favorite shop takes the lower of $30 or 10% of the selling price of the gun with a bottom of $15. He attends a good amount of gun shows so the guns move pretty fast. I've consigned 4 guns with him to this point and all have sold within two weeks. The best part is that the amount of the consignment sale can be applied TAX FREE to the purchase of a new gun.


True, but a consignment is not a trade-in. It's a sale and you get charged a fee for them selling it for you.:smt033


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> True, but a consignment is not a trade-in. It's a sale and you get charged a fee for them selling it for you.:smt033


I'd rather pay a fee of $30 than take a loss of $100 on the trade in. That's the point!!! :buttkick:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I'd rather pay a fee of $30 than take a loss of $100 on the trade in. That's the point!!! :buttkick:


:smt023


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

there's only 2 places near me unless i drive 30mins or more and neither of the 2 have good prices. i looked at a used glock 27 at one and they wanted $520 for it, i bought my nib glock 29 with 3 mags off auction arms and paid $540 after shipping and transfer fee...the one thing my local place is good about is low transfer fee. I also got my used beretta 92 from auction arms paid $300 after shipping and transfer. so you might want to check there also.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

roadkingjack said:


> Bud's is about 20 miles from my house.His retail stock is huge and he has a indoor shooting range.The only downside is they don"t give much for trade-ins.BUD IS A GOOD GUY! :smt023:smt023:smt023


Most shops are not going to give a lot on used guns. Most the time you are best off to try and sell one yourself. Buds will sometimes do better depending on who you are talking to. If you can get Bud himself out of his office you can sometimes do a little better.


----------

